# TV themes



## sg1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Come on guys what's your favourite?

Got to say I love Miami Vice and The Equalizer :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Airwolf I used to like


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Most when I was younger - A Team, Knightrider, Airwolf, ****** PI, StreetHawk, Riptide, Fallguy. Could probably list more if I gave it loads of thought.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)




----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Best ever!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Battle of the planets

and

Mysterious cities of gold

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fresh prince of bel air.. :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can't help but smile at this theme.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Pole position!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is one to test the memory of the oldies, Dave Greenslade's theme tune to a series called Gangsters in the 80's I think.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

blimey it's on Youtube, doesn't sound quite so good 30 years on


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> fresh prince of bel air.. :lol:


Fresh Prince of Bell-End more like!

Sorry.............


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

For an Old Fakhir like me;


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

One of my favourite TV themes has to be 'The Persuaders'. John Barry finest.

Chris.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> One of my favourite TV themes has to be 'The Persuaders'. John Barry finest.
> 
> Chris.


Yep, agreed. Pity the linky above was poor quality.

You must be an Old Fakhir like me. :wave:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Definately use to love all the clasic ones from A-team, knightrider, dukes of hazzard, airwolf, blue thunder, battle star gallactica but one of the best has to be the fall guy.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Stargate Atlantis and not just the intro. Joel Goldsmith did some fantastic work through out all the series.


----------

